# betfair account for sale



## salahusmo (Jul 16, 2016)

i made a bad decision by opening a second account on betfair and deposit 350 € i can't verifiy my account because i already had one so i can't withdraw my money i am very frustrated  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 , that why i want to sell my account .
if i didn't find anyone to buy my account i will just give him away  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

http://gulf-up.com/do.php?img=123600


----------



## Mordeduras (Jul 19, 2016)

I just need an account to test some systems. what does it takes to verify your account. So if you dont find anyone to buy it do you give it away free?


----------



## salahusmo (Jul 19, 2016)

Mordeduras said:


> I just need an account to test some systems. what does it takes to verify your account. So if you dont find anyone to buy it do you give it away free?


for verify it take a proof ID and a proof of your adresse 
i get lot offer recently so i decide to not give it away


----------



## patslom0 (Nov 25, 2016)

hi, I also have the same problem as salahusmo. On my account I have €21.52. I would like to sell this NOT verified account for €15. If someone is interested, write to me please.

http://gulf-up.com/do.php?img=212705


----------



## Pablo Acosta (Nov 26, 2016)

patslom0 said:


> hi, I also have the same problem as salahusmo. On my account I have €21.52. I would like to sell this NOT verified account for €15. If someone is interested, write to me please.
> 
> http://gulf-up.com/do.php?img=212705



Does it work for bettors from Portugal (betfair here is restricted)?


----------



## Adam (Nov 27, 2016)

i think the best way to bet online is using bitcoin . no verification , and easy always.


----------



## singkek (Dec 11, 2016)

join us 

https://daunpoker01.com
https://dewapoker-online.com

daunpoker 
dewapoker-online


----------

